# GSD or not...



## blindsniper (Feb 9, 2011)

Heys guys a breeder is offering me a dog to keep since i was interested to have a GSD.So i am kinda confused with the shape of head.The tail and overall posture seems to be ok..I m having jst one pic with me at the moment...Say wana have ur valuable comments....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like Shepherd to me but it looks somehow like the dog is in poor shape and could need some vetting. I could be wrong though.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

poor dog . totally arid surroundings. looks like the water bucket (to the right) hasn't been right side up in a long while. what is with the shovel behind the dog - being flip here , but are they getting ready to dig a grave.

dog looks like he needs food and water. 

if you can't trust the "breeders" representation of this dog , then you can't trust them . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## blindsniper (Feb 9, 2011)

*@ carmen*

YEah i do agree with u it needs food...its quite weak...nd that isnt its water bucket its a mud pot....i dnt knw whats wrong with its head its making me conscious.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He looks like a purebred solid black longcoat. Are they just giving this dog away? Poor thing, it does look like he hasn't been well cared for.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Are you in the US or another country? You've seen this dog in person?


----------



## blindsniper (Feb 9, 2011)

*hey*

Yeah i had seen this dog in person and i m from pakistan....he is an arrogant breeder...He gave me a black gsd before it died the same week i got him..he was jst 7 weeks..unfortunately i cnt sue him...nd now as a replacement he is giving me this one... dunno what to do


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

That is ridiculous! Did you have any contract with the man? How do you know this next dog won't just die?


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

either way.. this dog needs rescued take him to the vet.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

blindsniper said:


> Yeah i had seen this dog in person and i m from pakistan....he is an arrogant breeder...He gave me a black gsd before it died the same week i got him..he was jst 7 weeks..unfortunately i cnt sue him...nd now as a replacement he is giving me this one... dunno what to do


Cut your losses and never bother with this "breeder" again. Just walk away and don't look back.


----------



## blindsniper (Feb 9, 2011)

*hey*

Nopex he is doing all this for me coz i have someone who knws him personally...i don't communicate much with him...Yeah the only thing i m concerned about is dog...i can give it extra care nd good living place buh i m not sure if he can make it or not..that cant be said...its there from the last month


----------



## blindsniper (Feb 9, 2011)

*@Lucy Dog*

Yeah as a pet lover that hurts me more than ma money or loose to see an animal fighting for life like that...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Take the dog. He needs a good home. He looks miserable. Who cares if he's pb!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Take him!

He is so handsome! He just needs food, a warm place to stay and love!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

just save him


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd just go ahead and take him, get him healthy and if he works out for you then great and if not then find him another home. But most important I think is getting him away from that breeder. I think he'll be breathtaking with some time and tlc.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Take the dog and run! This poor dog needs a good home.


----------

